# Epidural Cancelled



## reichtina320 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

We have a situation where the anesthesiologist tried to place an epidural for vaginal delivery.  The notes state that it failed to take hold and patient given stadol for pain control.

How does the anesthesiologist bill for the attempted epidural?

Thanks

Tina


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 25, 2009)

Tina,

I can't tell by your post but it sounds like the epidural was placed but ineffective.  If the patient received no pain relief for labor and elected for the Stadol fairly quickly after placement then I would consider billing  placement only - CPT 62319 - flat fee/no time.  Depending on the documentation and payer, if it was actually an "attempted placement" which was discontinued, the -53 modifier may be appropriate to indicate discontinued procedure.

Just my opinion.  Hope this helps.

Julie, CPC


----------

